# Waiting Lists



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello,

we've just had our first ICSI cycle that was unsuccessful with IVF Wales.  We wanted to go for our second cycle as soon as possible privately.  Does anyone know how long the private waiting list is as we really want to do another cycle this year.  We've booked an appointment with LWC for tomorrow but I know their prices are quite a lot more than IVF Wales.

Thanks
JK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya JK and welcome

i am very sorry to hear of you failed cycle

you should be able to cycle fairly soon, i would call the nurses and ask for a schedule appointment, you can do this without having a follow up if you wish and could save time.

if you feel emotional ready you should be able to cycle after 1 natural af

have you spoken to the nurse since your result?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Kara,

thanks for replying so quickly - we've booked a follow up with Janet Evans but its not till the 22nd Sept and going by the number of appointments we had cancelled and re-scheduled the last time it could be a while after.  Apparently its to discuss our options, but although we got 16 eggs the embryoloist decided to do 8 ICSI and 8 IVF - none of the IVF ones fertilised (which wasn't a big surprise as we've been trying for 3 years!) and only 3 ICSI ones did, two were put back and one didn't survive to be frozen.  

So the only option we have is to start again so I'm not sure what the appointment is for.

Jk


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome JK, sorry about your last cycle. Kara will have answered your question, but want to wish you good luck x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

follow ups are used to go over everything, sometimes they can be very helpful sometimes not

they can suggest options and tests that may well discover why your fertilisation was low. I always find follow ups are what i need, you could try and get an appointment with the nurses the same day or maybe janet would arrange your next cycle there and then.

its not too far away to wait as long as they dont cancel like you say.

did anyone say why the sub optimum fertilisation?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Pix,

I tested on sunday but i had known since the monday before - I had pregnancy symptoms but something must have happened on the monday because by the Tuesday I felt different.  I am gutted but have read that sometimes its best to look at IVF as a course of treatments rather than a one off...so i just want to start it all again as soon as possible but it feels like its going to be ages.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi kara,

no no-one has told us anything - i'm 32 and hve PCOS, when i had my scans they said everything looked really good and that my endometrium lining was perfect so I think it just wasn't our time.

I can't wait to get started again but I don't know how everyone goes through this so many times - its the hardest thing we've ever done in our lives!!

Are things going well for you?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you are right about more a course of treatments and it is positive that you are looking to the future. You may be able to plan dates for your next treatment during your follow up.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so the very postives are your young and you get a good lining and lots of eggs

if i were you hun i would go to the follow up as they might suggest trying for less eggs to get the quaility up or even a sperm dna fragmentation for your dh. Your case isnt that straight forward and i think you could gain from having a follow up.

you could always call for a cancellation, daily or weekly

i too think IVF is the hardest thing i have ever had to do but the rewards are great. i also know how you feel like you wana go again asap without a break as having a break can seem like your doing nothing but there are thing you can do while you wait, like take vitamins and eat and live healthy after a blow out of course.

IVF on average takes 1 to 3 cycles to work, then you have the strange ones like me lol.

i am fine thank you for asking.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Its so nice to talk to people about this I've not told any of my friends about it as they all have children already and I find it difficult. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your welcome to talk to us all hun, we have or are where you are now and really understand .

people that havent been through it can try to understand but not like those that have been there


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

JK, I had a follow up last week with Janet and we were able to plan our next cycle with her there and then. They are very busy though and the earliest we could be bokked in for egg collection is week beginning 9th Nov.

Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome jk1 i would go to follow up and hopefully they will fit you in soon then   best of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jk

how did you appointment at LWC go?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Kara,

The appointment went well - they said i should wait till my next AF in Septmeber and start the injections 21 days after so EC and ET would be around the end of October.  Their prices are really expensive compared to IVF Wales.  My husband called IVF wales and today and they said that if we go privately we would probably start the cycle around November so we think its worth sticking with them as they are alot cheaper and they know all our history.  Also we really liked the nurses and doctors that looked after us.

The only problem we have with them is that they always cancel our appointments which is a nightmare becasue we keep having to rebook time off work and then all our appointments for scans and things are always delayed by between 20 to 30 mins - we are hoping that it might be better if we are paying for the service this time.

jk


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think IVF wales are really good and also something to bear in mind is the fact they have a brand new lab

as you timing of appointments i think this might always be the case as they are always so busy, i know its a pain. you could always try and book the first appointment of the day for your scans and this might well help


----------

